# AQUA EL UniMax Pro Filter



## Fosty (Oct 17, 2003)

AQUA EL UniMax Pro 

Has anyone heard of this or used this? It seems like a good idea with the UV sterilizer in with the filter. It would be nice if it had a built in heater too.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Hmmm!

Never seen it before! Looks very interesting, and not very expensive at all (if it works well).

You might have to give it a try!  

Mike


----------



## Duch (Jul 10, 2005)

Hi 










This filter isn't so good(IMHO). Output water flow is only "on paper" ,Model 250 is for tank IMO 40-50gal (not for 90g )

I recomend you the new Tetra carnister (EX series) if you can get it in US (it's new filter in Europe). Not exspensive but much better (good water flow, verry good media and materials, silent).
http://www.tetra.de/doc/doc_downloa...076AC7882534AEA1F18&o_file_id=507&o_lang_id=2


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Welcome to the forum, Duch! Powitanie do forum, Duch! 

Great information on that AQUA EL filter. Have you used one yourself?

That Tetra filter is not available in the US, as far as I know. 

Mike


----------



## Duch (Jul 10, 2005)

Momotaro said:


> Have you used one yourself?


No i don't used one myself but this filter is available in Poland (well Aquael is polish firm  ) from year now so i read many opinion. Filter isn't bad for that prize (good capacity) but water flow isn't good. Also materials isn't so good like in Eheim or Tetra  but filter media are quite good. In Poland 250model people used in 40gal planted tanks or 55-60gal biotop tanks. Of course you can use it as bio-filter in 60-70gal but then you must put another filter for mechanical filteration.

ps. Sorry for poor english


----------

